# Bachmann DCC plugs



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Can anyone advise me which type plugs Bachmann use for their current Diesel locos? thanks.


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

All of the ones that I have do not use any plugs. They use a custom DCC decoder board. The sound value ones may be different.
Bob


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks Bob.

So I guess that means I will have to hard wire the decoder?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Sorry, I should have been clearer. What type plugs do their non DCC locos take? DCC ready.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

My Spectrums were both 8 pin plugs.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Thank you CTVRR. the font of all knowledge!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I thank you, Sir.

I think it's more a case of "Even a blind squirrel finds a nut occasionally".


----------



## MrMoose (Dec 22, 2014)

I bought a Bachmann DCC ready loco and it had a 8-pin plug on the light board.

H633Y=PCB01 is the model stamped on the board


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks guys, Well, I guess it's a decoder with an eight pin plug when I get my new S4. It's interesting to note that SoundTraxx make the sound decoder which is installed in the sound equipped version and Bachmann ask you to stump up very nearly as much as the equivalent Tsunami model but is rather lighter on features, if bought separately. If purchased with the loco it's very much less though.


----------



## MrMoose (Dec 22, 2014)

Cycleops said:


> Thanks guys, Well, I guess it's a decoder with an eight pin plug when I get my new S4. It's interesting to note that SoundTraxx make the sound decoder which is installed in the sound equipped version and Bachmann ask you to stump up very nearly as much as the equivalent Tsunami model but is rather lighter on features, if bought separately. If purchased with the loco it's very much less though.


What S4 are you getting just DCC equipped or just DC, or with sound value?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

MrMoose I particularly wanted the SP version which is not available with sound, at least not where I was buying, so I will just put a regular decoder in. It'll be interesting to compare it to my thirty year old Atlas S4 made in Austria by Roco, which is a superb runner, although rather lacking in detail.


----------

